# Vegetarian fish food



## singh (Nov 5, 2011)

i just got my fish, i have 3 danios, a pink one, a leopard, and a zebra, and one regular betta.

i wanted to know if there is any vegetarian or plant based food for them

thank-you!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

There is but that doesn't mean they are suitable


----------



## singh (Nov 5, 2011)

what do you mean by not suitable? will it work?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

the fish you have are omnivores. they will eat pretty much everything you give them. restricting them to "vegetarian" foods will probably do more harm than good, if such a thing is even available (never heard of the like of it before). just feed them regular tropical pellets.


----------

